# Ciao



## Jhorer Brishti

Hola a todos. Estaba pensando en la palabra "ciao" que ahora parece que se usa ubicuamente en todos los paises hispanos para decirles adios a la gente. Es obvio que es una importacion del Italiano pero me sorprende mucho que su uso sea muy comun y vivo por todos los paises de habla espanola. 

Se nota que optar por decir "ciao" es mucho mas comun que decir "adios". Efectivamente diria que nunca he oido a algun hispanohablante nativo decir "adios". Siempre utilizan "ciao" o "Nos vemos" o "Hasta Luego". En que circunstancias usarian "adios"? 

Tambien como es el nombre de este hilo, por que se hizo tan popular decir "ciao" en el mundo hispano, especialmente en Hispanoamerica donde no hay lazos con Italia.

Perdonenme por no incluir las tildes. Como costumbre mi teclado ha vuelto a decidir que hoy no me las dejara usar. 

Muchas Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Es obvio que es una importacion del Italiano


 
Por lo menos lo deletreamos "Chao". 

Por lo general.....

*Bienvenidos*


----------



## lazarus1907

Hola Jhorer:

La gente que yo conozco, incluido mis relativos, sí usa "adiós", sobre todo al teléfono, pero es verdad que también decimos "hasta luego" o "nos vemos" según con quién hablemos. "*Chao*", que es como se escribe en español, se dice menos, y normalmente por decir algo gracioso o diferente.

Es mi impresión personal, claro.


----------



## Rayines

Sí, no sé qué pasa, Jhorer Brishti, pero en Argentina mismo, donde decimos "chau" , y a pesar de la gran ascendencia italiana, nunca decíamos "ciao", en los últimos meses, en casi todas mis conversaciones con MSN los amigos se despiden (y yo también, con el "ciao"). ¿Esnobismo?
Eso por un lado. Ahora, con respecto a la despedida normal, optamos por el _chau_ (en confianza), y el _hasta luego_ o el _nos vemos_, porque el _adiós_ (que también se usa) tiene una significación de no volver a verse (aunque no sea así en la práctica). Por eso hay un dicho: "No te digo adiós, sino hasta luego".
Veo por Lazarus, que en España sí es común. Atendamos entonces a los localismos.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

En ingles se escribe "ciao"(obviamente en Italiano tambien) y pense que alguna vez habia visto que en MSN algunos escribieron "ciao" en espanol tambien. Se incluye la palabra "chao" en el DRAE asi que es una palabra aceptada. Pensaba que era una importacion muy pero muy reciente y que todos sabian que era algo informal lo que decian y nunca lo usarian en la literatura o en documentos oficiales asi que se escribiran "ciao" conservando la etimologia... mmm.. Parece que es todo lo contrario. 

Esta semana pasada estuve disfrutando en la ciudad de NY y hablaba con los padres de mis amigos hispanos en espanol y ellos siempre se despedian de mi con un "Chao" o "Nos vemos"...

Rayines dirias que se puede extender la distincion que le dan en Argentina a ser una distincion panhispanoamericano? 

Voy a modificar mi declaracion muy general y dire que en los paises americanos se usan "chao" mucho mas que "adios". Claro que tambien esta puede ser una declaracion demasiada general.. asi que corrijanme si les place...


----------



## Sofia29

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Voy a modificar mi declaracion muy general y dire que en los paises americanos se usan "chao" mucho mas que "adios". Claro que tambien esta puede ser una declaracion demasiada general.. asi que corrijanme si les place...


 
No sé cómo lo dirán en otros países americanos, pero acá (Argentina), decimos "chau" con u y no "chao".


----------



## Rayines

> No sé cómo lo dirán en otros países americanos, pero acá (Argentina), decimos "chau" con u y no "chao".


Sí, sí, claro, en Argentina es *CHAU.*
Chau chau.


----------



## ines

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Hola a todos. Estaba pensando en la palabra "ciao" que ahora parece que se usa ubicuamente en todos los paises hispanos para decirles adios a la gente. Es obvio que es una importacion del Italiano pero me sorprende mucho que su uso sea muy comun y vivo por todos los paises de habla espanola.
> 
> Se nota que optar por decir "ciao" es mucho mas comun que decir "adios". Efectivamente diria que nunca he oido a algun hispanohablante nativo decir "adios". Siempre utilizan "ciao" o "Nos vemos" o "Hasta Luego". En que circunstancias usarian "adios"?
> 
> Tambien como es el nombre de este hilo, por que se hizo tan popular decir "ciao" en el mundo hispano, especialmente en Hispanoamerica donde no hay lazos con Italia.
> 
> Perdonenme por no incluir las tildes. Como costumbre mi teclado ha vuelto a decidir que hoy no me las dejara usar.
> Muchas Gracias por adelantado!





Hola, Jhorer, coincido que en Argentina se dice "Chau" de modo informal y "hasta luego" un poquito más formal.
Recordé que en Brasil dicen "Tchau" que, según el diccionario WordReference significa:
tchau: ¡chau!, ¡chao!


----------



## danielfranco

En la ciudad de México era mucho más frecuente el "hasta luego" y hasta un "bye" que el "ciao"... Y eso de "ciao" y "bye" lo oía más seguido en compañía de "niños bien" que de gentes en barrios más populares. Así que es posible que al menos en México tenga un poco que ver con algo de esnobismo... 
Me gozo de despedirme de varios compañeros de Puerto Rico, porque casi siempre dicen "chayito"


----------



## Jellby

Yo casi siempre digo "adiós", incluso evito el "hasta luego" o "hasta mañana" si no son ciertos, es decir, si sé que no voy a volver a alguien hasta pasados al menos unos días, no digo ninguno de los dos.

Cuando yo era pequeño y me iba al colegio, al despedirme de mis padres decía "adiós" en unos cuantos idiomas, no me acuerdo de de la retahíla, pero incluía el "ciao" y el "sayonara". Desde entonces uso el "ciao" de vez en cuando, siempro siendo consciente de que es una palabra italiana.


----------



## GuiGodinez

He vivido y o viajado a casi todos los países de Amèrica Latina con la excepción de Cuba, Repúblic Dominicana, Paraguay, Uruguay y Venezuela. Algunas reflexiones:


Desde México hasta Panamá el uso de adios es común aunque gente de las clases fresas discotequeras suele usar chao también. Nos vemos es también común.
En algunos países centroamericanos, particularmente en ciudades más pequeñas es común que la gente cuando se cruza en la calle dice adios como hi/bye a la misma vez, similar que el uso de ciao en italia pero todo a la misma vez.
En casi todo Sudamérica el uso de la palabra chao (en algunos caso como Bolia chao chao) predomina junta con hasta luego o que estés bien.  Decir adios es casi un insulto dependiendo del contexto porque suena como que estuvieras despachano a alguién.


----------



## superpolloruso

En Ecuador se usa muchísimo el chao y el adios no se usa casi nunca justo lo contrario que en España


----------



## Yare Reyes

Hola!!

Quiero referirme a tu comentario y aclarar que si existe mucha relación pues son parte de las lenguas romances: portugues, italiano, español, frances y otras que se derivan del latín.

*Tambien como es el nombre de este hilo, por que se hizo tan popular decir "ciao" en el mundo hispano, especialmente en Hispanoamerica donde no hay lazos con Italia.*

Saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yare Reyes said:


> Hola!!
> 
> Quiero referirme a tu comentario y aclarar que si existe mucha relación pues son parte de las lenguas romances: portugues, italiano, español, frances y otras que se derivan del latín.
> 
> *Tambien como es el nombre de este hilo, por que se hizo tan popular decir "ciao" en el mundo hispano, especialmente en Hispanoamerica donde no hay lazos con Italia.*
> 
> Saludos,


 
¿No hay relación con Italia? En la región del Río de la Plata sí que la hay. 

Por otro lado, por acá decimos adiós o bye (bái); chao se usa, pero mucho menos.


----------



## El peruano

Allí está el problema, cuando a los inicios del siglo XX hubo una crisis muy fuerte en Europa que obligó a muchos de ellos a salir de su patria, principalmente italianos, españoles y portugueses, bueno ¿será que ellos se fueron para Asia, Africa, Medio Oriente?, no amigos, vinieron a América y aquí establecieron colonias muy fuertes, en los países americanos ellos han influenciado en todos los aspectos de la vida cotidiana, inclusive el idioma. Pues, dudo que durante la época colonial algún argentino supiera siquiera lo que es el lunfardo.
El ciao del italiano, por lo que ya he visto lo dicen al encontrarse y al despedirse, nosotros solo lo usamos para despedidas.


----------



## Rayines

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿No hay relación con Italia? En la región del Río de la Plata sí que la hay.


¡Sí, claro!


----------



## 0scar

Hay 50 millones de apellidos italianos. 
La mayoría en Brasil (25 millones) y en Argentina (20 millones)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es curioso como las fórmulas de despedida en español se contaminan de lenguas en contacto físico o intelectual con el español. Donde vivo se puede escuchar desde _agur/abur_ (eusquera), _chau_ (o más modernamente _chau chau_) del italiano, _bay bay_ (del inglés), _orrebuar_ (del francés), ofidersein (del alemán). Parece que el adiós español se siente como demasiado definitivo, como si se guardase una memoria de su etimología (_ad + deus_) que parece despedirte hasta la eternidad. _Hasta luego_ y _nos vemos_ tienen en contra (aunque sean todavía los más usados), pienso yo, su longitud fónica y su particularismo semántico que apunta hacia un nuevo encuentro, más allá del _adiós_ o del resto de las fórmulas descritas que parecen que no apuntan hacia el después.


----------



## miguel89

El hilo me llevó a hacerme estas preguntas:
1) ¿por qué en algunos lugares decimos cha*u*? ¿dónde se dice así?
2) ¿por qué lo usamos sólo como fórmula de despedida si en italiano es usado como saludo de bienvenida?
3) Entiendo que sea usado en lugares con fuerte influjo de inmigración italiana, pero ¿cómo llegó al resto del ámbito de habla hispana?


----------



## El peruano

miguel89 said:


> El hilo me llevó a hacerme estas preguntas:
> 1) ¿por qué en algunos lugares decimos cha*u*? ¿dónde se dice así?y lo decimos ...
> 
> 2) ¿por qué lo usamos sólo como fórmula de despedida si en italiano es usado como saludo de bienvenida?  siempre dando la contra ...
> 
> 3) Entiendo que sea usado en lugares con fuerte influjo de inmigración italiana, pero ¿cómo llegó al resto del ámbito de habla hispana?


 amigo ya no vivimos en la época medieval, ahora podemos ir de un feudo a otro sin ningún impedimento..... claro que en todas las naciones americanas han llegado aunque sea dos italianos, a partir de allí ya tienes una colonia ..... En Perú hay bastantes, claro que los hijos se mezclan a la sociedad de mi país y renuncian a sus duplas nacionalidades en varios casos, a diferencia de argentinos, italianos o brasileros que se matan por tener la nacionalidad europea.


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile decimos “chao”.
Y eso sería tóo.
Chaíto nomás.
_


----------



## Bostru

En Costa Rica, entre 'adiós' y 'chao', se usa predominantemente 'chao' y está totalmente asentado; el adiós casi no se usa, en su defecto se emplean despedidas fraseológicas. Y es curioso en el sentido de que ya avanzó al ámbito formal. Por ejemplo, se usa en el trabajo, en la universidad, etc., yo como la mayoría aquí lo uso más qe ninguna otra forma de despedida.

No sé bien la razón, en CR vinieron muchos italianos que se asimilaron totalmente con la población (siempre ha sido así con la inmigración italiana en mi país), pero más qe eso yo creo qe es una aceptación común, un gusto general, casi se podría decir por predilección, qe la mayoría de hispanohablantes tienen por el chao.


----------



## swift

Es curioso porque si bien "chao" es una fórmula de despedida común en Costa Rica, "adiós" sigue vigente. No tiene la carga melodramática que sí tiene para algunos.


----------



## ManPaisa

swift said:


> Es curioso porque si bien "chao" es una fórmula de despedida común en Costa Rica, "adiós" sigue vigente. No tiene la carga melodramática que sí tiene para algunos.



Lo mismo en Colombia.  Alternan_ adiós, hasta luego, nos vemos _y_ chao_ (con _o_).  El _chao_ no lo usan tanto los mayores de 50 años.
Aunque hay bastantes colombianos descendientes de italianos, creo que el  _chao _lo impusieron los medios de comunicación.  Me parece que es un término importado de la Argentina.


----------



## Bostru

swift said:


> Es curioso porque si bien "chao" es una fórmula de despedida común en Costa Rica, "adiós" sigue vigente. No tiene la carga melodramática que sí tiene para algunos.


 
Punto importante, muy cierto, aquí no tiene tanta carga melodramática. Y como en el caso de ManPaisa el chao es menos frecuente en mayores de 50.


----------



## swift

Bostru said:


> Punto importante, muy cierto, aquí no tiene tanta carga melodramática. Y como en el caso de ManPaisa el chao es menos frecuente en mayores de 50.


Yo no tuve tiempo de modificar mi mensaje anterior para comentar el asunto de la edad. En efecto, _chao_ es muy popular entre adolescentes y adultos jóvenes.

Recuerdo, eso sí, que varios adultos mayores usaban la expresión "chao, chao, y al otro lado", desconocida para los de las generaciones arriba mencionadas.


----------



## Guizer

Yo uso *"chau"*, nunca "chao", es lo más frecuente.
Ah, también uso bastante "nos vemos", y en menor medida y de modo formal "hasta luego".


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> Aunque hay bastantes colombianos descendientes de italianos, creo que el _chao _lo impusieron los medios de comunicación. Me parece que es un término importado de la Argentina.


De eso tengo mis serias dudas.
Primero porque los argentinos no dicen “chao” sino “chau”, ya lo han destacado ellos mismos.
Y segundo porque al menos acá en Chile se ha usado desde siempre.   Al menos hasta mi bisabuela me consta que lo usaba en forma habitual; o sea, estamos hablando de una época en que para ir a Argentina había que prepararse mentalmente para el cruce de la cordillera, y un argentino en nuestras playas era más raro que una gallina con dientes.
Lo mismo debe valer para el caso de Colombia.  La llegada del “chao” al español debe ser por otro camino.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> Lo mismo debe valer para el caso de Colombia.  La llegada del “chao” al español debe ser por otro camino.



A lo mejor tengas razón.  Lo único que te puedo asegurar es que en Colombia ninguna abuela lo decía , y ¡ni hablar de bisabuelas! Me lo han confirmado varios amigos.  

El término es relativamente nuevo, de hace unos 30 o 40 años.


----------



## Willant

En República Dominicana usamos *adiós*, *abur*, *nos vemos, bai* y últimamente el *chao* como que se está usando ahora más que nunca.


----------



## ManPaisa

Willant said:


> En República Dominicana usamos *adiós*, *abur*, *nos vemos, bai* y últimamente el *chao* como que se está usando ahora más que nunca.



Ese _abur _de Dominicana siempre me ha llamado la atención. ¿Cómo habrá llegado del País Vasco a Santo Domingo y por qué no se conocerá en muchos otros países hispanohablantes?


----------



## Willant

Buena pregunta, no tengo ni la más mínima idea .


----------



## Bostru

swift said:


> Recuerdo, eso sí, que varios adultos mayores usaban la expresión "chao, chao, y al otro lado", desconocida para los de las generaciones arriba mencionadas.


 
Realmente interesante eso de 'al otro lado'. Efectivamente, yo nunca lo había escuchado. ¿Sabés en qué registros o partes de Costa Rica se usaban?


----------



## swift

Bostru said:


> Realmente interesante eso de 'al otro lado'.  Efectivamente, yo nunca lo había escuchado. ¿Sabés en qué registros o  partes de Costa Rica se usaba?


Perdón por salirme -ligeramente- del tema.

Lo he escuchado entre adultos mayores de 40. A menudo expresa la  resolución de no volver a tener tratos con un individuo. Por eso lo de  "al otro lado". En cuanto al registro, pertenece al habla familiar. Y en  cuanto a la geografía de uso, lo he escuchado en el Valle Central,  tanto en el habla cotidiana como en programas de radio.


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Ese _abur _de Dominicana siempre me ha llamado la atención. ¿Cómo habrá llegado del País Vasco a Santo Domingo y por qué no se conocerá en muchos otros países hispanohablantes?


 
El saludo vasco (guipuzcoano) es _a*g*ur_. Y sirve tanto para el encuentro como para la despedida.


----------



## miguel89

El peruano said:


> amigo ya no vivimos en la época medieval, ahora podemos ir de un feudo a otro sin ningún impedimento..... claro que en todas las naciones americanas han llegado aunque sea dos italianos, a partir de allí ya tienes una colonia ..... En Perú hay bastantes, claro que los hijos se mezclan a la sociedad de mi país y renuncian a sus duplas nacionalidades en varios casos, a diferencia de argentinos, italianos o brasileros que se matan por tener la nacionalidad europea.



1) En algunas regiones se prefiere _chau_ a _chao_, me interesaría saber que hay detrás de eso.
2) En italiano sirve tanto de despedida como de bienvenida, el castellano lo tomó como fórmula de despedida. Me parece curioso.
3) Sin ir más lejos, en la Argentina hay o hubo criollos, indígenas, europeos, multitud de lenguas se hablaron, y no por eso tenemos una fórmula de saludo para cada día del año. ¿Por dónde entro el ciao, cómo se difundió?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá se usa abur, pero más bien con una carga jocosa:

Abur a Brozo
¿Abur, Bours?

El tío de Chanoc, personaje de cómics y películas, así se despedía.

Nadie comentó de _hasta la vista_. ¿Nada más Terminator lo usa?


----------



## Aviador

ManPaisa said:


> Ese _abur _de Dominicana siempre me ha llamado la atención. ¿Cómo habrá llegado del País Vasco a Santo Domingo y por qué no se conocerá en muchos otros países hispanohablantes?


En euskera es en realidad *agur*. A pesar de la diferencia en grafía, no deja de ser interesante la ocurrencia de ese préstamo, especialmente teniendo en cuenta que la migración vasca a latinoamérica fue, probablemente, mucho mayor hacia Argentina y Chile.

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

ToñoTorreón said:


> Nadie comentó de _hasta la vista_. ¿Nada más Terminator lo usa?


Ah, sí, Toño. En realidad en Chile _hasta la vista_ prácticamente no se oye y creo que la mayoría aquí relacionaría este giro inmediatamente con Mr. Terminator.
Hay una anécdota que todos los chilenos conocen. Hace algunos años, la presidenta Michelle Bachelet estuvo de visita en California y se reunió, claro, con el gobernador Schwartzenegger. Al terminar uno de sus discursos en impecable inglés, ella se despidió con gran sentido del humor diciendo "_Hasta la vista, Mr Governor_" con fuerte acento gringo, lo que le valió aplausos y risas.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile hay dos variantes muy usadas:
Chao pescao.
Shaolín.
Eso además del "ya, chao nomás", que tiene una intensión abiertamente agresiva.
_


----------



## Bostru

ToñoTorreón said:


> Nadie comentó de _hasta la vista_. ¿Nada más Terminator lo usa?



Aquí el *hasta la vista* nadie lo usa sino es en forma chistosa.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> El saludo vasco (guipuzcoano) es _a*g*ur_. Y sirve tanto para el encuentro como para la despedida.





ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá se usa abur, pero más bien con una carga jocosa*Aviador*: En euskera es en realidad *agur*.





> *abur**.*
> * 1.     * interj. *agur.*
> _Real Academia Española ©  Todos los derechos reservados_


Entonces, _abur _¿qué es? ¿Una deformación de _agur_ que han creado los castellanohablantes no vascos?


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Entonces, _abur _¿qué es? ¿Una deformación de _agur_ que han creado los castellanohablantes no vascos?


 
En la edición de 1899 del DRAE (NTLLE) se dice que _agur_ viene del turco **** (Escritura en árabe que no puedo reproducir).


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> En la edición de 1899 del DRAE (NTLLE) se dice que _agur_ viene del turco (...), con signos árabes que no puedo reproducir.


Eso me confunde más, Pina.  ¿No me habías dicho que _agur_ era euskera? ¿Qué tiene que ver el euskera con el turco? 
Y _abur_, ¿qué es?


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *ManPaisa*:
Para que te quede todo claritito, aquí tenés lo que dice doña María:





> *¡abur! *(del vasc. «agur»; inf.) interj. *¡Adiós! Ô ¡Agur!


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Eso me confunde más, Pina. ¿No me habías dicho que _agur_ era euskera? ¿Qué tiene que ver el euskera con el turco?
> Y _abur_, ¿qué es?


 
Sí, sí, lo del euskera se mantiene. Se dice "agur", con g.

Pero, buscando el origen de "abur", me he encontrado con esa _curiosidad_ que, por lo visto, solo aparece en la edición de 1899.

_Abur_ siempre es "lo mismo que agur", interjección familiar usada para despedirse: "A Dios". También pienso que ha de ser una deformación de _agur_ (no sé si del vasco o del turco)
http://www.euskalnet.net/jabiersainz/ern/lexico.htm


> Abur. Agur. Según Corominas su uso se extendió por distintas regiones peninsularesen el s. XVIII. Lo usa el corellano Eugenio Salamero en su libro Estampas de mi tierra.


 
En la edición de 1780, además, hay algo nuevo para mí: _Agur adelante_ (mod. adv. ant.) Lo mismo que "De hoy en adelante".

Ciao


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ese _agur adelante_ debe ser un *agor'adelante *(_agor[a] adelante_) mal leído en un manuscrito. En la paleografía de la época son frecuentes estas malas lecturas, fuente de muchos equívocos.


----------



## Pinairun

XiaoRoel said:


> Ese _agur adelante_ debe ser un *agor'adelante *(_agor[a] adelante_) mal leído en un manuscrito. En la paleografía de la época son frecuentes estas malas lecturas, fuente de muchos equívocos.


 
Muy convincente. Gracias, Xiao.


----------



## ManPaisa

Gracias, Calambur, Pinairun y Xiao.

¡Agur!


----------



## pelorojo

Pinairun said:


> El saludo vasco (guipuzcoano) es _a*g*ur_. Y sirve tanto para el encuentro como para la despedida.



Hola, "agur" en Euskera se usa sólo para despedirse; para decir "Hola" diríamos "kaixo", "egun on"(buenos días), "arratsalde on"(buenas tardes), "gabon"(buenas noches).


----------



## Pinairun

pelorojo said:


> Hola, "agur" en Euskera se usa sólo para despedirse; para decir "Hola" diríamos "kaixo", "egun on"(buenos días), "arratsalde on"(buenas tardes), "gabon"(buenas noches).



¿Has cantado o escuchado alguna vez el (¿himno?) "Agur, Jaunak"? Este es un canto de encuentro, no de despedida. 
En la lengua oral se ha generalizado "kaixo", pero no anula el valor de "Agur".


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> ¿Has cantado o escuchado alguna vez el (¿himno?) "Agur, Jaunak"? Este es un canto de encuentro, no de despedida.
> En la lengua oral se ha generalizado "kaixo", pero no anula el valor de "Agur".



Concuerdo.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá lo más usado es *nos vemos*, *hasta pronto*, *hasta luego*, *hasta la vista.
* El *adiós* se siente como definitivo...para siempre.
En algunos grupos se usa *chao*.
Como de costumbre en esta frontera el *bai* (bye) o peor aún el *ba bai*, no puede faltar.
El *abur* lo escuché en películas mexicanas viejas, hace años que no se lo escucho a nadie.


----------



## torrebruno

Nuestra peculiar despedida "a juí" proviene de la malformación de "a huir".
Ea.


----------



## Pinairun

torrebruno said:


> Nuestra peculiar despedida "a juí" proviene de la malformación de "a huir".
> Ea.


No está mal para ser una deformación. ¿Pero no crees que debería escribirse "ajui"?


----------



## torrebruno

No, porque es la abreviación de "A juí que viene la guardia siví".
Y además, tampoco porque se confundiría con "avui".


----------



## Calambur

torrebruno said:


> "A juí que viene la guardia siví".


¡Araca!, la cana...

(araca = ¡guarda!, ¡ojo!, ¡cuidado!)


----------



## Pinairun

Yo había sugerido que se escribiera en una sola palabra para convertirla en interjección local de despedida, pero en tu ejemplo es más bien una especie de alerta. Como el "araca" que dice Calambur.
Y ¿qué es "avui"?


----------



## torrebruno

Vale, se considerará para la vigésima tercera, o vigesimatercera, edición.
_Avui _es _hoy _en catalán, ¿no?


----------



## sergio11

swift said:


> ...si bien "chao" es una fórmula de despedida común *en Costa Rica, "adiós" sigue vigente.*


  Que yo sepa, "adiós" sigue vigente en todos los países de habla hispana, tanto en los que dicen chao, como en los que dicen chau.  Y lo mismo pasa con "nos vemos," "hasta la vista," "hasta luego," "hasta mañana," etc.  Todas esas formas siguen vigentes en todos los países.  

Por otro lado, la idea de que "chau" es coloquial e informal en los países del Plata, es sólo parcialmente correcta. Yo lo consideraría como "semi" formal. Claro que no le vas a decir "chau" a tu profesor de castellano en la escuela secundaria, ni a tu superior en el ejército, pero en casi todas las otras situaciones se puede considerar correcto.


----------



## duvija

Rayines said:


> Sí, sí, claro, en Argentina es *CHAU.*
> Chau chau.



Confirmo. Y en Uruguay también.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Ciao* es un saludo de entrada que, como no se refiere a una referencia léxica temporal, se puede usar también en despedidas como sucedió en la adaptación española _chao/chau_. *Agur*, latinismo del eusquera (< lat. _augurium_) ha pasado a _abur_ en español por hipercorrección según el modelo _agüelo/abuelo_. En el gallego cantábrico se usan tanto _agur_ como _abur_, muchas veces con el diminutivo -_iño_ que demuestra lo implantado que está en el gallego de esa zona.


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> *Ciao* es un saludo de entrada que, como no se refiere a una referencia léxica temporal, se puede usar también en despedidas como sucedió en la adaptación española _chao/chau_. *Agur*, latinismo del eusquera (< lat. _augurium_) ha pasado a _abur_ en español por hipercorrección según el modelo _agüelo/abuelo_. En el gallego cantábrico se usan tanto _agur_ como _abur_, muchas veces con el diminutivo -_iño_ que demuestra lo implantado que está en el gallego de esa zona.



Va más allá del modelo abuelo/agüelo, ya que no necesita diptongo (como no lo hay en agur/abur). Mis hijos, nacidos por acá, de chicos cuando no querían comer algo decían muy decididamente: "no me busta". Y eso solamente lo podrían haber decidido al escucharnos - a mi marido y a mí -, ya que no había otra gente de habla hispana cerca.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Va más allá del modelo abuelo/agüelo, ya que no necesita diptongo (como no lo hay en agur/abur). Mis hijos, nacidos por acá, de chicos cuando no querían comer algo decían muy decididamente: "no me busta". Y eso solamente lo podrían haber decidido al escucharnos - a mi marido y a mí -, ya que no había otra gente de habla hispana cerca.


El modelo analógico que citaba es el de la hipercorrección. No tiene na da que ver con la adquisición de las labiales y guturales en el lenguaje infantil. Para explicar hechos lingüísticos no vale la mera observación, es necesario motivarlos y comprobar que la motivación funciona en casos semejantes. (Para conocer bien todo esto conviene una lectura atenta de las voces implicadas en estas confusiones que aparecen en los seis tomos del Corominas: se aprende mucho.)


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> El modelo analógico que citaba es el de la hipercorrección. No tiene na da que ver con la adquisición de las labiales y guturales en el lenguaje infantil. Para explicar hechos lingüísticos no vale la mera observación, es necesario motivarlos y comprobar que la motivación funciona en casos semejantes. (Para conocer bien todo esto conviene una lectura atenta de las voces implicadas en estas confusiones que aparecen en los seis tomos del Corominas: se aprende mucho.)



Es cierto.


----------



## Pinairun

torrebruno said:


> _Avui _es _hoy _en catalán, ¿no?



Ah, bueno, creía que podría ser algo propio de Sevilla.


----------

